# C5 vs Q2 RIM.



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

My new car arrives in 2 weeks and amongst other things I want to ceramic coat the wheels with the car having diamond cut alloys. I’ve never applied a ceramic coating so have been doing a little research and keep coming across the usual names. At the moment it’s a toss up between C5 and Q2 Rim. Any left over will be used to coat the callipers and exhaust tips but being 21 inch wheels I believe I’ll need a decent amount of the stuff to start off with. 

Is there any reason to favour one coating over the other? 

Any advice and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use C5 and it’s excellent, my alloys and callipers are still beading like crazy six months on. It’s also very easy to apply.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I use C5 and it's excellent, my alloys and callipers are still beading like crazy six months on. It's also very easy to apply.


It is my favoured out of the 2 coatings but I have got on well with every product I've tried from Gyeon which is making me ask this question.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Either are good, but would also consider KKD Revolve X.. better performing and much longer lasting though application is a little different to the others.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

If you go Gyeon rim then do 2 layers. One layer starts to struggle around the 7-8 month mark. 

I’ve used C5, Rim, DLUX, 22ple VM1 and various paint coatings. And from a dedicated wheel coating 22ple is by far the best one I have used.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I had c5 on my white alloys for around 18months, they were till beading and the coating was still visibly their however i recoated them recently with c5 and have also just done my partner's wheels in C5

I just use normal bodywork shampoo to wash them and then every 3 months taken them of and hit them with a mild PH neutral fall out remover


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Rian said:


> I had c5 on my white alloys for around 18months, they were till beading and the coating was still visibly their however i recoated them recently with c5 and have also just done my partner's wheels in C5
> 
> I just use normal bodywork shampoo to wash them and then every 3 months taken them of and hit them with a mild PH neutral fall out remover


Might be pH neutral in the bottle but unlikely to be once a reaction with iron takes place!


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Might be pH neutral in the bottle but unlikely to be once a reaction with iron takes place!


100% it wont be once the reaction has taken place but id rather it go on PH neutral then turn to a mild acid than put a mild acid on straight away efore the reaction had taken place that way your minimizing time acid is on the coating

Ive done this every 3 months for the past 18 months and before I re-coated the wheels were still beading.

C5 can take mild acid with no problems in my experience, simply use a bit of common sense when using and cleaner weather its acid, base, or neutral


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> Either are good, but would also consider KKD Revolve X.. better performing and much longer lasting though application is a little different to the others.


Agreed, I find it very grabby when trying to wipe excess after 30 secs flash off time. Maybe I used too much? C5 was a lot easier to apply on my previous wheels.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

knightstemplar said:


> Agreed, I find it very grabby when trying to wipe excess after 30 secs flash off time. Maybe I used too much? C5 was a lot easier to apply on my previous wheels.


My mate uses it every other week and doesn't bother to remove the residue having applied a thin layer. I think another member on here roscopervis has done similar albeit applying with a sprayer. For a first time wheel ceramic I would maybe stick with Gyeon Rim or C5.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> My mate uses it every other week and doesn't bother to remove the residue having applied a thin layer. I think another member on here roscopervis has done similar albeit applying with a sprayer. For a first time wheel ceramic I would maybe stick with Gyeon Rim or C5.


If you are competent with an air sprayer, the that is the best way to apply KKD R-Evolve and probably most wheel coatings as you can get a nice even layer which gets into every little nook. It self levels this way too.

As it self levels this way, depending on the wheel finish, I wouldn't bother buffing KKD, certainly on the backs of the spokes or the inner barrels, if the finish was regular powdercoat or laquer. If you have a nicer gloss finish, then buffing the spokes and front faces is something you might want to do, but then it does require decent rubbing, using 2 separate microfibres, a short nap for initial take off and a longer nap for the buff.

C5 is easier to use, but is much less effective and durable.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I used Gyeon Rim on my wheels. So easy to apply and holding up really well 4 months in.


----------



## AB_ (Apr 16, 2020)

roscopervis said:


> If you are competent with an air sprayer, the that is the best way to apply KKD R-Evolve and probably most wheel coatings as you can get a nice even layer which gets into every little nook. It self levels this way too.
> 
> As it self levels this way, depending on the wheel finish, I wouldn't bother buffing KKD, certainly on the backs of the spokes or the inner barrels, if the finish was regular powdercoat or laquer. If you have a nicer gloss finish, then buffing the spokes and front faces is something you might want to do, but then it does require decent rubbing, using 2 separate microfibres, a short nap for initial take off and a longer nap for the buff.
> 
> C5 is easier to use, but is much less effective and durable.


Hi what air brush did you use to apply?


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Carbon collective platinum wheels is better I find

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

AB_ said:


> Hi what air brush did you use to apply?


I think it's a Silverline one from KKD's online store.


----------

